# Loch in GFK-Boot flicken



## Rxbinhx (30. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wüsste gerne wie ich ein etwa 3 x 3cm großes Loch in meinem GFK-Boot flicken kann. Also das Lock geht komplett durch das GFK. 

Hatte gedacht ein passendes Stück Kunststoff oder Metall zuzuschneiden und das ganze dann mit ein paar Schichten Harz und Glasfasermatten "abzudichten".

Dürfte dies so funktionieren??


Und dann hätte ich noch eine Frage - ich habe kleine Risse im GFK. Diese sind aber nicht tief.
Kann ich diese mit Silikon auffüllen und dann wieder mit Harz und Glasfasermatten abdichten?

Müsste es auf diese Weise langfristig halten oder ist die Freude hierbei nur von kurzer Dauer?

MfG


----------



## Wobbler019 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

Hallo,
die Risse anschleifen und mit Epoxid und Glasfasermatten überkleben und bei deinem Loch Glassfaserspachtel rein, anschleifen und auch überkleben.

MFG


----------



## Taxidermist (30. April 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

Da musst du rund um das Loch herum anschleifen, damit es eine Verbindung zum Harz/Gewebe gibt.
Dann von der Bootsinnenseite her das Loch zunächst mit Folie und Tape zukleben damit du das Loch wieder mit Harz und Gewebe füllen kannst.
Wenn das Zeug fest ist (nicht ausgehärtet!), dann die Folie abziehen und von der Innenseite her laminieren.
Wichtig ist es, zeitnah zu arbeiten damit es eine Verbindung zwischen der Äußeren und der Inneren Laminatschicht ergibt.
Das Laminat sollte noch nicht ausgehärtet sein, sondern gerade mal fest geworden, wenn du es erst aushärten lässt (ca.24 Std.), dann musst du wieder anschleifen und die Verbindung ergibt keine ausgeprägte Polymerisation mehr! 
Also etwa eine Stunde (Klebfest) nach der einen Schicht, auch die andere 
aufbringen, dann brauchst du da auch nichts reinsetzen wie Metall o.ä..
Ach so nimm dafür kein Polyester sondern Epoxydharz, ist nur unwesentlich teurer, hat aber die besseren Materialeigenschaften!

Jürgen


----------



## wobbler68 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

Hallo

Silikon müsste nur unter besonderen auflagen Verkauft werden,z.b. wäre ein "Silikonführerschein"" :q wünschenswert.

Auf Silikon hält nichts mehr.Später darfst du das Zeug dann restlos wieder entfernen und wenn es einfach ist event. mit Nitro nach waschen .Oder teuren Silikonentferner vom Autolackierer kaufen.|bigeyes
Als Maler und Lackierer muss ich mich regelmäßig damit herumgeschlagen.:r


Zu den Arbeiten mit Glasfasermatten (Epoxydharz) wurde schon alles richtig erklärt.#6
Wichtig ist das du die Risse noch mal auskratzt um loses Material zu entfernen und das das Harz besser eindringen kann.#6
Beim anschleifen recht grobe Schleifspuren machen umso besser halten dann die Glasfasermatten. Und das Loch darf zu jeder Seite großzügig überklebt werden(min.10-15 cm.) nicht das du an der falschen Stelle sparst.

Mfg
Alex


----------



## noob4ever (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

Hi, das mit dem Silikon ist eine sehr schlechte Idee, wenn man bedenkt das man Silikon als Trennmittel bei solchen Arbeiten nimmt. Einfach alles gut anschleifen und nur mit Glasfaser+Harz arbeiten, keine Metall- oder Kunststoffteile einbringen. Stattdessen einfach mehrere kleine Stücke vom Glasfasergewebe abschneiden und diese übereinander laminieren, bis das Loch gestopft ist.
Kleine Risse und Riefen mit Harz füllen, bei größeren Glasfaser einarbeiten.


----------



## Rxbinhx (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

@ Taxidermist & Wobbler68 vielen Dank für eure Beschreibung 
Hat mir wirklich sehr weitergeholfen. Jetzt hab ich mal einen Plan wie ich das ganze anstellen muss.

Heute Abend wird das Boot nach Hause gebracht, demontiert und gereinigt- am Wochenende werden Löcher gestopft und evtl. sogar schon neu gestrichen. Dann kanns bald wieder losgehen :l


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*



> Heute Abend wird das Boot nach Hause gebracht, demontiert und gereinigt- am Wochenende


Du solltest auch darauf achten, dass die Stelle welche laminiert wird, absolut trocken ist, weil du sonst Wasser "einsperrst", welches dann seine zerstörerische Wirkung im Verborgenen anrichtet (Osmose).
Wenn du nicht sicher bist, kannst du auch mit einem Heißluftföhn, aber bitte sehr vorsichtig, nachhelfen!

Jürgen


----------



## Rxbinhx (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

Dass die Stelle trocken sein muss habe ich mir schon gedacht aber zum Thema Osmose....woran erkenne ich Osmose? 
Das boot hat am Heck sozusagen eine Doppelwand - also mit Hohlraum in der Mitte - und dort ist Wasser eingedrungen durch ein kleines gebohrtes Loch !!! (Keine Ahnung wies da rein kommt - habe das Boot von nem Kollegen geschenkt bekommen der nun nichtmehr angelt)


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

Hier hast du zum Thema Osmose etwas zu lesen:
http://www.esys.org/technik/osmose.html#osmoseschreck

Bilder gibt es auch genug dazu, musste mal googeln!



> Das boot hat am Heck sozusagen eine Doppelwand - also mit Hohlraum in  der Mitte - und dort ist Wasser eingedrungen durch ein kleines gebohrtes  Loch !!!



Wenn du sowieso an dem Boot laminieren musst, so würde ich nach dem 
Austrocknen des Bootes, wenigstens dass Loch schließen.
Ob dies allerdings der einzige Zutritt für Wasser ist, hängt doch sehr vom allgemeinen Zustand des Bootes und dessen zukünftiger Verwendung (Wasserlieger oder nicht?) ab.
Eventuell empfiehlt es sich sogar ein Wartungsluk zu schneiden, so dass du auch in Zukunft Wasser raus bekommst?
Aber solche Ferndiagnosen sind immer mit Vorsicht zu geniesen!
Fakt ist es jedenfalls, dass es zwischen der Doppelschale möglichst trocken sein sollte.
Ebenso ist von Belang, ob der Kahn eventuell ausgeschäumt ist und sich jetzt nasser Schaum zwischen den Schalen befindet, dass müsste in jedem Fall raus!
Aber wie gesagt, Ferndiagnose fragwürdig!

Jürgen


----------



## Hougen (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn man solch eine Reperatur am Boot noch nie gemacht hat, dann sollte man es lieber machen lassen. Mit Laminat zu arbeiten ist ziemlich aufwendig und ist zudem extrem gefährlich bezüglich des Einatmens, weshalb man während der gesamten Arbeiten einen Atemschutz für Mikropartikel tragen sollte.
Ich habe selber einen ca. 6 m lange Jollenkreuzer bei dem ich mal eine Laminatverstärkung am Ballastkielkasten innen gemacht habe...nie wieder!
Zudem sind soviele Faktoren dabei, die man als Leihe kaum alle beachten kann, weshalb man selten das Ergebnis erzielt, was man sich erwünscht. Insofern würde ich die Stelle nur wie bereits beschrieben außen herum anschleifen und vorallem gut trocknen lassen, dann würde ich das Boot an einen Fachmann übergeben. Den Gelcoataufbau oder ähnliches kannst du dann ja selbst wieder übernehmen.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*



> Mit Laminat zu arbeiten ist ziemlich aufwendig und ist zudem extrem  gefährlich bezüglich des Einatmens, weshalb man während der gesamten  Arbeiten einen Atemschutz für Mikropartikel tragen sollte.


Nur ist Fachmänische Hilfe bekanntlich teuer!
Ich finde, dass man sich, vor allem wenn es sich um ein altes Boot handelt und dessen Substanz nicht absolut im Keller ist, da gut sebst ran machen kann.
Natürlich sollte so manches, Arbeitsschutz z.B., sowie eine klare Vorgehensweise der Arbeitsschritte, beachtet werden.
Aber mit etwas Infos können da auch Laien ran gehen.



> Mit Laminat zu arbeiten ist ziemlich aufwendig und ist zudem extrem  gefährlich bezüglich des Einatmens, weshalb man während der gesamten  Arbeiten einen Atemschutz für Mikropartikel tragen sollte.


Beim Schleifen klar Mundschutz, aber die gefährlichste Substanz, welcher man beim Laminieren ausgesetzt ist; werden die Lösungsmittel (Styrol, Xylol) und der Härter sein.
Der Härter kann wegen seiner molekularen Struktur durch die Haut hindurch diffundieren!
Wenn man aber "belüftet" arbeitet und das Harz nicht gerade im Wohnzimmer aushärten (polymerisieren) lässt, z.B. sind Gummihandschuhe wärend des Laminierens unabdinglich, so wird die Gefahr doch zu vernachläsigen sein!

Jürgen


----------



## heu20 (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

Die Handschuhe müssen Butyl- oder Nitrilhandschuhe sein. Die Stoffe im Epoxidharzsystem gehen nach ca 6 Minuten bereits durch die einfachen Latexhandschuhe durch!! Sie verhindern also lediglich klebrige Hände! Beim Anmischen auf genaues Mischungsverhältniss achten (max. 2% Abweichung) und Gebinde mit nicht ausgehärtetem Harz sowie Lappen mit Harz / Ölen dran in einem feuerfesten Behälter oder draußen im Blumentopf lagern, bis das Harz ausgehärtet ist bzw die Lösungsmittel verdampft sind. Spontane Selbstentzündung ist bei Harzen/Ölen/Wachsen kein Märchen!!!

Zudem sollte man nicht nur einen Staubfiltermaske tragen, sondern zumindest in geschlossenen Räumen oder längerem Arbeiten eine Lackiererhalbmaske mit entsprechendem Filter gegen flüchtige Stoffe (A2 mein ich ist das)

TL Jan


----------



## Hougen (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

Da sagt nochmal einer das sie einfach. Wenn man mal die Kosten summiert, die man für die Anschaffung aller Sicherheitsmaßnahmen sowie der Materialien bezahlt, dann spart man sicherlich immernoch etwas im Vergleich zu dem, dass man es machen lässt...abgesehen von der Zeit, die dafür drauf geht, es so wie beschrieben auch umsetzen zu können. Meine Erfahung ist, dass es sich meist schön und einfach liest, aber in der Umsetzung scheitert es dann meist doch.
Sicherlich ist es ein Argument, dass man bei einem alten Boot ungern viel Geld investiert, wobei man das auch vorher gewusst hat, bevor man sich dieses Boot angeschafft hat. Ich habe meine Fähigkeiten auch in Sachen Bootsbau vor 5 Jahren überschätzt und werde diesen Fehler sicherlich nicht nocheinmal machen. Demnach empfehle ich wärmstens jedem, der nicht sehr erfahren oder aus der Kfz-Branche kommt, die Finger von solchen Arbeiten weg zu lassen, und lieber etwas mehr zu zahlen, aber dafür Nerven und Zeit zu sparen.


----------



## Rxbinhx (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

Leute ich will euch nicht zu nahe treten , aber ihr macht grade so als hätte ich da mit Uran hantiert. Danke fuer eure Tipps aber das Ganze ist doch relativ ungefährlich wenn man aufpasst und sich eine Schutzbrille, Atemschutz und ein paar Resistente Handschuhe kauft.
Ich habe gemerkt dass das Zeug aggressiv ist aber wenn man hier mit Aufmerksamkeit und Vorsicht arbeitet sollte nichts passieren.

Ich trug einen Dicken Kapuzenpullover, den Atemschutz, Eine Schutzbrille und die Spezialhandschuhe....
Bin mit Vorsicht und Respekt vorgegangen - es hat Nichts gespritzt....

Also mein Tipp als Neuling ist hier nur: Schutzausrüstung, Respekt, und Vorsichtiges Arbeiten


----------



## Rxbinhx (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

Ach und ich habe fuer das Harz, den Härter 20 Euro bezahlt und sehr viele Reste von Glasfasermatten dazubekommen.
War bei einem Bootsbauer der hat mir alles erklaert und mir das Material mitgegeben.

Habe das Ganze dann in einer offenen Garage laminiert


----------



## Hougen (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Loch in GFK-Boot flicken*

Nah das hört sich doch gut an.#6 Es freut mich, dass es gut gelaufen ist. Deine Vorgehensweise hört sich gut an und sicherlich minimiert man jegliche Risikos, wenn man darauf achtet. Vorteilhaft ist es natürlich auch, wenn man einen hilfsbereiten kompetenten Bootsbauer an der Hand hat, der einem Tipps gibt, das hat mir damals ehrlichgesagt gefehlt


----------

